
The Easy Way to Obtain a Website's IP Address That Hides Behind CloudFlare - some_furry
https://soatok.blog/2020/05/09/how-to-de-anonymize-scam-knock-off-sites-hiding-behind-cloudflare
======
OtterGauze
Coming with privacy tools, exploitation of the privilege is bound to take
place. It sucks to see it happen, especially to a community I have
particularly fond associations with.

Let this be a lesson though, if you're planning to spend any money anywhere,
do some further investigation. This means checking for explicit contact
information, as mentioned here. Even any kind of social media presence will
do.

Even more so with fursuits, they cost several thousands, dropping that without
any prior research is not advisable, and I think that goes without saying.

